# Anyone need some of these items?



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Nov 30, 2017)

I always seem to have a bunch of unwanted fruit or rare fish/bugs clogging up my inventory. I put them up for sale on my market box, but none of my friends ever buy anything! I don?t want to sell any of it because it?s such a ripoff and I?d much rather just have friends buy it since it will benefit them too. So, does anybody want some of these items??? Note that I restock anytime I see something is bought out(I have a bunch of fruit btw so please don?t feel shy to buy anything as soon as I restock it) my FC is 13356758017 for those who are interested!!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 30, 2017)

The only reason I can see your items not selling is cause they are overpriced, for example I sell 5 fruits for 150 but there are people on my friends list who sell 5 for 100 

In terms of the horned dynastid, I had a hard time selling 2 for 400 so yeah

Change up your prices a bit and your items will sell no problem 

And also, there's no use for any rare bugs/fish at the moment so nobody is going to pay thousands for those yet. Better to hold on to them until they are actually useful for fulfilling requests


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Nov 30, 2017)

Ok! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Orionirico (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow tuna 20.000, you are very optimistic.

Good luck.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 30, 2017)

There’s no point in selling the super rare items on your market box because they’re meant to only be sold to the game for the 1,500+ bells back. Animals don’t request the very rare items and so no one will buy them from a player.

The basic rare items are the ones animals ask for, they’re the items that vendor for 100 bells but animals will give you 1,000 bells for. SOMETIMES a player might buy one of those for 200 bells, but even that’s a hard thing to come across in my experience.

It’s best to hold onto the basic rares for when your animals want one. For everything else, vendor it. That’s what it’s there for. 

Players prefer to buy normal fruits and bugs. It’s best to gather common items and sell those in your market box because if you do it often, you’ll make a pretty penny. I sell my extra fruits and bugs in bunches of 3+ for 100 bells.


----------

